# Info on Old School Rockford Fosgate The Punch 150 Gold/Nickle info



## Swinds00 (Jan 30, 2019)

Looking for some Fosgate experts for some info on this one. It’s a first gen Punch 150, bass and treble knobs, (Power 1000/650/300 line) that appears to be Gold or Nickle. I’ve seen the later Punch 150HD’s in Gold/Nickle and obviously shrouds for this gen (Power 300/650/1000) buy I cant find any info on this. Most every one I’ve seen has been the normal black. Any info would be greatly appreciated, I’ll post pics once I’ve reached 5 posts


----------

